# If you like Cannolis



## sqwib (Dec 13, 2016)

_*December 11th, 2016*_

 *Cannoli Pound Cake*​ 





 
Cannolis are awesome, we all love them, however, my Oldest daughter really, really loves Cannolis.

Laura and I were shopping at Restaurant depot and happened upon these pre-made Cannoli fillings, they come frozen 4 to a box, we picked up a box, placed three of the 4 in the freezer and Laura squeezed out some of the filling and served it with some Cannoli chips for a dessert one day. Wow the filling is awesome.

Fast forward to this past weekend, Laura decided to make some type of Cannoli Cake for Amanda's Birthday.

All I can say is it was a total success, here's some photos of how she pulled it off!
 


Two pound cakes sliced in half (freehand)




 


Cannoli filling between each layer.




 





 




 





 




 




 




 





 




 





 






Vanilla Icing is used for the sides to hold the cannoli chips/crumbs.









 




 






The cannoli chips/crumbs on the side made for an awesome little crunch.





 






 


I think she done a great job, and of course I have to mess it all up and top with some Chocolate Chip Mint Moosetracks....


----------



## tropics (Dec 13, 2016)

That looks great, maybe a little to much cannoli cream  for me

Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 13, 2016)

I just can't agree with Richie this time.  That looks GOOD, SQWIB.  Don't think I've ever seen those chips though.

I'd sure eat that!!

POINTS

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2016)

Woo Hoo!

That looks amazing!

I'm with Gary on this one!

Love that cream!

Point for sure!

Al


----------



## disco (Dec 18, 2016)

Absolutely brilliant!

Disco


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 18, 2016)

I could dig into a second and third helping of this!


----------

